# Jerrycan AKA: in front of the seat tube bag. Anyone use one?



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Going on my biking adventure this summer with my Gary Fisher SF100. I so far have obtained a Relevate Designs Pika Seat bag and a Sling setup for the bars. I figured between those two and a small camelback I should be just fine for me 3 day trip. I plan on stopping by and resupplying at small towns, so I don't need a LOT of space.

I also plan on using a cheapo Gas Tank, as I have the stem slammed and upside down on the bike, so no room for the bigger Revelate or others Gas Tank. The one from Performance Bike seems like it will work though. https://media.performancebike.com/images/performance/products/large/20-4690-BLK-ANGLE.jpg

Now, after looking at the bike, there is a TON of space available in front of the seat post, and the Revelate Jerrycan seems like it would fit there great. I'm just thinking that my legs might hit it, or it might be weird being there.

Anyone used it or something similar? I never see these in pictures of other bikepacking bikes. Wonder why?


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Revelate just came out with those Jerrycans early this year. Maybe that's why there's not a lot of info about them. I have one coming to me this week and if nobody else replies, I'll let you know how they work out.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Also emailed Carousel Design Works. Looks like their top tube packs are only 0.25" wider than the Revelate Jerrycan at 2.25" but I can get one that's 3" longer since I have the space there on the bike. 

-Tom


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

I am looking into the same thing. I have about 10 inches from the bottom of the seat to the frame. With a full suspension, I don't have room for a frame bag. But there is a lots of room under the seat for many riders so I wonder why this area is not being utilized. I think a bag that is 2-3 inches wide would not affect pedaling.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I've used a Jandd top tube bag strapped to the seat post to stash my camera. Works well in that location as much as at the stem.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

FTC Rider said:


> I am looking into the same thing. I have about 10 inches from the bottom of the seat to the frame. With a full suspension, I don't have room for a frame bag. But there is a lots of room under the seat for many riders so I wonder why this area is not being utilized. I think a bag that is 2-3 inches wide would not affect pedaling.


Yes, I agree. There is quite a bit of unused space there.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

After emailing Revelate a picture of my bike, they recommend the Bent Jerrycan, so I ordered one of those. Should be here this week


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been using one for a few months, it's actually the REI brand, Novara. Works well. I either put gels/shot blocks, camera or external power supply (Gomadic) up there.


From Bike Setup


From Bike Setup


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool! Glad that one works well. It's not waterproof like the Revelate or other gas tanks, but I won't be carrying anything in there that needs proofing. That stuff can go in the Jerrycan that just came in from Revelate. 

That Jerrycan looks great. Fits perfect. The bent one worked great on the SuperFly 100. It's not as big as I thought it would be, but it's a great fit and will round out the rest of my setup nicely. 

Now I just need to fill everything up and go for some practice rides with a full load. 

-Tom


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Just finished my first ride with the Jerrycan and there was no leg interference, and that’s with baggy shorts on. It’s not that huge and it fits just enough “stuff”.


----------

